# Sockets über Internet



## CelikBlek (18. Nov 2004)

Hallo,
habe ein Netzwerkspiel geschrieben der über Sockets oder RMI läuft. Internes Netz funktioniert es, aber über Internet bekomme ich keine connection?!? woran könnte es liegen, kann mir jemand helfen?


----------



## foobar (18. Nov 2004)

Sitzt du hinter einem Router/ Firewall? Hast du die Ports geforwarded?


----------



## CelikBlek (18. Nov 2004)

ja das tue ich. ich habe aber auch die ports geöffnet und geht trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Bleiglanz (18. Nov 2004)

wirklich?

wo läuft die rmiregistry? 

besorg dir etherreal und schau nach, ob überhaupt pakete bei dir ankommen...


> aber über Internet bekomme ich keine connection


Fehlermeldung? Exception? usw.


----------



## CelikBlek (18. Nov 2004)

das problem liegt bei sockets(rmi habe ich ehrlich gesagt gar nicht probiert). lokal laufen auf jedenfall beide. socket über internet funzt nicht.
bei spiel beginn erstellt ein spieler server der andere connected zu ihm. über internet wird der server nicht angezeigt. keine fehler meldungen. kann nur nicht connecten.


----------



## Bleiglanz (18. Nov 2004)

> über internet wird der server nicht angezeigt.


unter diesem satz kann ich mir nichts vorstellen, wie kann man über internet einen server anzeigen?

verwende nmap und schau nach, ob du wirklich von einem dritten rechner aus offene Ports findest

wird irgendwo NAT verwendet (Gateway? Router?)

wie hängen die Rechner im Internet (feste IP? Provider?)


----------



## CelikBlek (18. Nov 2004)

mit server werden nicht angezeigt meine ich in meinem programm. sobald verbindungs ip und port angegeben werden, werden die server daten angezeigt(ähnlich online shootern).
ich benutze arcor. es muss doch egal sein welche provider usw. ich habe den richtigen ip eingegeben da bin ich sicher. vielleicht mache ich beim router falsch. wenn ich nur wusste was.


----------



## Bleiglanz (18. Nov 2004)

wie findest du deine eigene IP heraus, du hast ja eine dynamische von Arcor bekommen?


----------



## CelikBlek (18. Nov 2004)

ipconfig -all
bekomme ich so nicht meine ip?


----------



## Bleiglanz (18. Nov 2004)

hängt davaon ab, ob du über einen router/gateway ins netz gehst

angenommen das ist der fall, dann weiss dein rechner ja überhaupt nix von der Verbindung ins internet und schickt alles zum gateway (dieser macht dann NAT oder sowas)

geht auf eine internetseite und lass dir dort deine IP ausgeben

z.B. http://www.dnsstuff.com/

dort findest du irgendwo 

You appear to be located in GERMANY, based on your IP of....


----------



## CelikBlek (18. Nov 2004)

ich habe als ip über meinen router abgefragt und den habe ich eingegeben. muss ich mal zu hause probieren über die seite. hoffentlich hilft es.


----------

